# Lots of brown leaves on jungle val



## JackBauer (Feb 15, 2007)

OK, so my jungle val is maybe about two weeks old I think. I'd say about half of the leaves are brown. One of them even looks like it is rotting off. I think somebody said I should cut the leaves, but does it matter where I cut them?
Also, how do I prevent this from happening?

CLICK FOR LARGER IMAGE


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

If the val has been in your tank for 2 weeks then it's just adjusting to the new water, plants will drop leaves under new water conditions, some even if you just move it in the same tank. Snip the dead parts off just to the lush green. Plants will use up all their energy trying to repair leaves which in turn stunts growth for the rest of the plant. That why anytime you see a leaf with holes or a yellow colour, cut it at the point of injury, then the plant will concentrate on growth again. The leaves will come back, especially Vals, absolute weeds... If you continue to see this happening then it's an obvious fert or light issue, but if only 2 weeks in the tank, its just adapting the only way it knows how.

Cheers.

Zig.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Definitely happens with most vals of all sorts. Just make sure you don't cut off all the leaves to the root- they have a nasty habit of not growing back after this, or getting algae ridden.


----------



## JackBauer (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, I cut the leaves last week, and sad to report, started happening again. I'll have to take a picture and post it soon.


----------

